
Untethered Soft Robotics - lainon
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41928-018-0024-1
======
Isamu
Thank you for posting. More please!

This is an interesting overview paper of a subfield that I haven't heard much
about. 139 references, so it looks like a good springboard to specific topics.

